# Shot glass



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not cooking….. but consumption so asking here.

Daughter is looking for a clear glass shotglass with measurement marks. Had one but in dishwasher the measurement lines wore off.

She said her Pyrex measurement cups have lasted many years, go in the dishwasher, and measurement haven't worn off.

Not that she drinks but enjoys making elaborate mixed drinks.

All ideas appreciated.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd imagine that a liquor store would have them. If not a bar supply house should. I forget where I got mine, liquor store most likely.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She must not have searched at all!!! I found a ‘Kolder’ shot glass right away on Amazon. Looks like Pyrex. Just ordered.

But makes me wonder how Pyrex measurements last so long on their measuring cups. I have a 1 cup and 2 cup and use them all the time. Couldn’t even Tell you how many years I’ve had them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> She must not have searched at all!!! I found a ‘Kolder’ shot glass right away on Amazon. Looks like Pyrex. Just ordered.
> 
> But makes me wonder how Pyrex measurements last so long on their measuring cups. I have a 1 cup and 2 cup and use them all the time. Couldn’t even Tell you how many years I’ve had them.


Are the pyrex not raised number from in the mold?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> She must not have searched at all!!! I found a ‘Kolder’ shot glass right away on Amazon. Looks like Pyrex. Just ordered.
> 
> But makes me wonder how Pyrex measurements last so long on their measuring cups. I have a 1 cup and 2 cup and use them all the time. Couldn’t even Tell you how many years I’ve had them.


Maybe they are applied before the glass is tempered. The heat of tempering might bake on the material.



Nealtw said:


> Are the pyrex not raised number from in the mold?


No, some sort of paint perhaps.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> Maybe they are applied before the glass is tempered. The heat of tempering might bake on the material.
> 
> 
> 
> No, some sort of paint perhaps.


I have a big measuring cup ad they were part of the mold so it is just raised clear glass. 
I think years ago I had one with read numbers, that could have been a little red glass in the mold first??


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I see on reddit, people complaining about the red washing off.
















Mine is like this. But I just checked, mine is not Pyrex, it is Anchor _Hocking_


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've had 1 cup and 4 cup Pyrex since middle '70s. Both are missing numbers and lines. My 2 cup Pyrex, not quite to old, is not. The numbers and lines were some type of material applied over smooth glass. This material may be enamel as in this article.





__





PYREX® Reusable Glass Measuring Pipets, Color-coded, with Colored Markings, To Deliver | Corning


These pipets are color-coded by size for easy identification and sorting. Colored graduations are enameled onto the glass. The top end of 5 mL to 25 mL sizes is constricted (Mohr type). They are calibrated “To Deliver” their total capacity without blow-out. Do not pipet by mouth. We suggest...




ecatalog.corning.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

How oblivious am I? Mine say ‘Anchor Hocking’ right on them. Don’t know why I call them Pyrex. 

this is my favorite. Mother had this long as I can remember. No idea where she got it. Reminds me of home when I use it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Are the pyrex not raised number from in the mold?


No. Appear to be painted on.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> No. Appear to be painted on.


Maybe the old ones were better, Until just now I thought they were all Pyrex, what do i know?🙄


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I do not know anything either. I thought it was one finger, two fingers or three fingers when you were pouring.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

This vid will give number info. after 4 minutes.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Startingover said:


> How oblivious am I? Mine say ‘Anchor Hocking’ right on them. Don’t know why I call them Pyrex.
> 
> this is my favorite. Mother had this long as I can remember. No idea where she got it. Reminds me of home when I use it.
> View attachment 676033
> View attachment 676034


You call them Pyrex because it's easier to say and that's very common. Don't fret, you are normal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ZTMAN said:


> I do not know anything either. I thought it was one finger, two fingers or three fingers when you were pouring.


Recipes seem to go by the ounce.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> How oblivious am I? Mine say ‘Anchor Hocking’ right on them. Don’t know why I call them Pyrex.this is my favorite. Mother had this long as I can remember. No idea where she got it. Reminds me of home when I use it.
> View attachment 676033
> View attachment 676034


They call it Depression Vintage Green Vaseline Uranium Heavy Glass. Nice. I have no idea why Vaseline or Uranium?


https://picclick.com/Vintage-Green-Vaseline-Depression-Glass-Measuring-Cup-by-263056909258.html




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uranium_glass



 "Uranium glass also fluoresces bright green under ultraviolet light and can register above background radiation on a sufficiently sensitive Geiger counter, although most pieces of uranium glass are considered to be harmless and *only negligibly radioactive*."

*Uranium glass - Wikipedia*

*







*


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> They call it Depression Vintage Green Vaseline Uranium Heavy Glass. Nice. I have no idea why Vaseline or Uranium?
> 
> 
> https://picclick.com/Vintage-Green-Vaseline-Depression-Glass-Measuring-Cup-by-263056909258.html
> ...


Ohhh love that. I have a Black light bulb so will try it when I have time. I have a couple pieces of Vaseline glass I had gotten it in Ohio but I never did look at them under black light but I think they are beautiful. 

Lots of glass factories in Ohio. I heard long ago that there were glass/pottery factories from like Massachusetts going west only as far as Ohio because there was something in the soil that was good for making glass.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Not cooking….. but consumption so asking here.
> 
> Daughter is looking for a clear glass shotglass with measurement marks. Had one but in dishwasher the measurement lines wore off.
> 
> ...


I use the eyeball method, I pour out what looks to me like a shot and add a bit for evaporation \~/


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I suspect people who have the paint wear off their pyrex (or whatever) measuring cups either put them in the dishwasher with other stuff banging around, or scrub the outside with abrasive pads. I've got decades old such cups that are perfectly readable.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> I suspect people who have the paint wear off their pyrex (or whatever) measuring cups either put them in the dishwasher with other stuff banging around, or scrub the outside with abrasive pads. I've got decades old such cups that are perfectly readable.


Probably. She’s not one for scrubbing but she's a master at cramming the DW.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> I use the eyeball method, I pour out what looks to me like a shot and add a bit for evaporation \~/


Her best recipe had: cider, gingerale, carmel syrup and apple flavor Crown Royal. It was tasty!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Her best recipe had: cider, gingerale, carmel syrup and apple flavor Crown Royal. It was tasty!


Just Bourbon  
5 parts Evan Williams white label, 1 part Wild Turkey 101. ish.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She found one she likes so I ordered it. The lines are inside. Doesn’t look DW proof but what do I know. Not fond of paying shipping but weighing the cost of gas and the menacing xmas traffic against curling up all comfy at home its worth the shipping.


----------

